# Mixed decoys



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah i was just wondering if it good to mix decs together?

We set up about 200 socks and 100 shells and 24 avery fulls bodies and it sucked them in but then they flaired when they were almost in range. It wasnt very sucsessfull we only shot a spec and 2 snows!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I hope you know that you just told the whole world you did something illegal.

YOU CANNOT SHOOT SPECS IN THE SPRING!


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

What were you thinking!
:sniper:


----------



## duck991 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thats the most retarded thing i have ever seen posted, great job there sdpoacher.You really are retarded :******: only mad at the fact no remorse for his actions accidents happen, but read the law books if you can't don't hunt.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

maybe he meant to say he shot a blue and 2 snows. how about we try not to jump all over a person like that.


----------



## hutchwhacker (Apr 26, 2005)

now sdhunter is going to say: Uhhh....yeah....thats what I meant....a blue....not a spec...yeah a blue and two snows....yep. An honest shooting...err i mean typing mistake.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Either way Ill answer your question.

I personally like to keep them separate. Especially if you have that many shells.

Keep the shells and FBs together on the downwind edge. Give it a try.

Otherwise if you just mix them in I think it kind of defeats the purpose of the nicer looking decoy. They just cant pick them out.

I kind of want them picking out those new GHG fullbodies. They are very realistic.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Ryan_Todd said:


> maybe he meant to say he shot a blue and 2 snows. how about we try not to jump all over a person like that.


So we dont tell the person that what they just said and or/did was illegal?

I bet that will help the spec population....... :eyeroll:


----------



## sdhunter (Mar 28, 2006)

Its was in the fall 
:withstupid:


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

Here's what I did on the last day of our season...

A light bulb pattern. 600 sillosocks at the fat end, Approx. 100 shells where it was begining to get narrow, and ~4 dozen GHG snows at the narrow end. On each side of the narrow end I added about 50 BF canada dekes with nylons over their heads.

We were all in lay down blinds.

First thing in the morning they were working like yuou said and then flairing off of us. If there is one thing that I have learned from reading these boards (and other boards) on snow geese, it is DO NOT BE AFRAID TO CHANGE SOMETHING UP WHEN IN THE FIELD!!

At first we were set up in the darks (against my better judgement). Then I decided we need to cut our losses of 10 minutes and move the blinds back into the whites a bit more. This worked a little, but I knew something was still lacking...I decided that we were done hunting for 20 minutes while we bad the blinds INVISIBLE. In reality, this should have been done before the sun was up, but the three hours it took us to put out decoys took too much of our time. End of the day? 5 of us limited with our 20 geese....something like 15 snows and 5 specks...or close to.

I suggest looking at the blinds first.

And also, I agree, keep the FB's away from the rags. The rags are the numbers and movement, the FBs are the real geese and should be the last thing the geese see before you pop them.

Good luck.


----------

